#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Análise de rede wifi e voip

## brendobsb

Eai gnt, montei um call center para recolher dados com 11 terminais, com rede wifi.

Na rede eu uso 50mb GVT, em bridge com um RB 750gl, fazendo regras de velocidade para as maquinas, um roteador greatek de 1000mw 2.4ghz, cada maquina com placa de rede pci de 300mbps, chega normal a velocidade, como no cabo.

No voip uso um gateway vox mundi 1600 gsm para 16 chips, com servidor voip na nuvem.

Venho tendo alguns problemas, durante as ligações as pessoas me escutam normalmente, mas para receber, tem alguns cortes na ligação.

já fiz testes durante ligações normais, eu gasto 10 kbps de UP, 14 kbps de DOWN, acho mto pouco para ter essas falhas nas ligações.

----------


## berghetti

VoIP é muito sensível a jitter, verifique se ocorre isso.

----------


## brendobsb

> VoIP é muito sensível a jitter, verifique se ocorre isso.


Cara eu vi que posso resolver com as portas udp, teria algum script pra isso?

----------

